# Noise in super record 11 speed can't get rid off please help!!!!!



## solera18

Hi : I recently bought a Dogma with a Super record 11 speed and I have a sor of grinding noise coming out of the rear drivetrain specially on the 14-15 gears, I took it to a LBS and they said the chain and the cassette where probably worn or the RD was not properly aligned.... so I bought a new chain and new cassette have them installed realined the RD greased up and everything and the noise reduce like 40% BUT I still have the grinding noise in the 15 gear, Question 1) Is it normal? since I never have a campy before only sram and I replace the rear cassette for dura ace and end of the problem, I took it back to the shop and like 4 mechanic looked at it and they coun't figured it out was is the problem, I know there some people here with a great knowlege in campy if someone can't help me I would really appreciated

Thanks!!!!


----------



## solera18

I forgot to add I replaced the rear joke pulleys as well and the noise still there....thank you


----------



## C-40

*info..*

There's nothing normal or common about the noise that you describe. A Campy 11 drivetrain, regardless of the component level, should be quiet.

Somebody is overlooking something. Hopefully you kept the old parts that you replaced.

A good shop would have checked the RD alignment first, then cleaned and lubed the chain and cassette, rather than replacing unnecessary parts.


----------



## solera18

What do you suggest???


----------



## bikerjulio

Another shop?

OP, your problem is unusual and noises are difficult to diagnose over the internet. You also don't say when this problem is occurring - all the time? under load? etc

As C40 says, I hope you have all your old parts as they are costly.

Also "grinding" noises are not so common. "Rattling", yes, from adjustment issues, and I've had "squeaking" too. But yours occurs in what should be the quietest section of the cassette.

Spacers installed in the correct position? I say that because the 15t is the first loose cog and if the spacers above it are incorrect then spacing to the 15t cog will be wrong.


----------



## solera18

Bikerjulio : thanks for you replay.....The noise is all the time and exactly the sound is like if the chain were touching with the gears (sorry I Can't be more acurate) )at all time with or without load. When you use the smaller front chainring and 15 cog there is not sound but it is only with the 53 and 15cog, I will try diferent shop tomorow and I will posted just in case someone else had the same problem but for know I have to still figuring out......thanks for the help help so far


----------



## bikerjulio

Worth checking that you really do have an 11-speed chain. Should be 5.5mm across the pins. Other than that its - cassette spacers (the instructions are online at the campy site) http://www.campagnolo.com/repository/documenti/en/11s_Sprockets_UK_05_12.pdf
and the other things as C40 suggested


----------



## solera18

C-40 said:


> There's nothing normal or common about the noise that you describe. A Campy 11 drivetrain, regardless of the component level, should be quiet.
> 
> Somebody is overlooking something. Hopefully you kept the old parts that you replaced.
> 
> A good shop would have checked the RD alignment first, then cleaned and lubed the chain and cassette, rather than replacing unnecessary parts.


I still have the parts......just in case


----------



## solera18

bikerjulio said:


> Worth checking that you really do have an 11-speed chain. Should be 5.5mm across the pins. Other than that its - cassette spacers (the instructions are online at the campy site) http://www.campagnolo.com/repository/documenti/en/11s_Sprockets_UK_05_12.pdf
> and the other things as C40 suggested


Chain seen to be not the problem is a original record campy 5.5mm and is NOT touching the gears


----------



## orange_julius

solera18 said:


> Bikerjulio : thanks for you replay.....The noise is all the time and exactly the sound is like if the chain were touching with the gears (sorry I Can't be more acurate) )at all time with or without load. When you use the smaller front chainring and 15 cog there is not sound but it is only with the 53 and 15cog, I will try diferent shop tomorow and I will posted just in case someone else had the same problem but for know I have to still figuring out......thanks for the help help so far


I think BikerJulio is right: sounds like the RD alignment was incorrect, or the hub spacing is incorrect. When the shop says they checked alignment, do they do it just by looking at it or do they actually use an accurate measuring device? 

Also check if the jockey wheels touch the cassette. 

If the shop can't explain this better you should go to a different shop. Where are you located? 

Finally, does this happen when the bike is on a stand, or does this only happen only when you are riding it?


----------



## solera18

orange_julius said:


> I think BikerJulio is right: sounds like the RD alignment was incorrect, or the hub spacing is incorrect. When the shop says they checked alignment, do they do it just by looking at it or do they actually use an accurate measuring device?
> 
> Also check if the jockey wheels touch the cassette.
> 
> If the shop can't explain this better you should go to a different shop. Where are you located?
> 
> Finally, does this happen when the bike is on a stand, or does this only happen only when you are riding it?


No they didnt take an accurate measuring and any device was uesd, Joker wheels are not touching the cassette BUT you maybe correct on the hub apcers.......do you know a GOOD or the best shopdoun here in Miami or someone with a great knowlege on campy?

Thanks


----------



## orange_julius

solera18 said:


> No they didnt take an accurate measuring and any device was uesd, Joker wheels are not touching the cassette BUT you maybe correct on the hub apcers.......do you know a GOOD or the best shopdoun here in Miami or someone with a great knowlege on campy?
> 
> Thanks


Did they sell you the bike and groupset? You should ask for a refund. Very unprofessional for them to not use an accurate measuring device for such an expensive build with this problem. 

Campagnolo keeps a list of "Pro Shops":
The official Campagnolo web site - Bicycle Parts and Components Cycling - Corporate / PROFILE

Or, try asking in the Southeast forum. 

Like Bikerjulio said, it's really hard to troubleshoot your problem over the internet. We can help eliminate possibilities, but at some point you'll either have to do the fixing yourself or go to a competent shop.

Derailleur hanger / frame alignment issues aren't that uncommon unfortunately:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/co...-11-multiple-issues-help-please-288165-3.html


----------



## solera18

orange_julius said:


> Did they sell you the bike and groupset? You should ask for a refund. Very unprofessional for them to not use an accurate measuring device for such an expensive build with this problem.
> 
> Campagnolo keeps a list of "Pro Shops":
> The official Campagnolo web site - Bicycle Parts and Components Cycling - Corporate / PROFILE
> 
> Or, try asking in the Southeast forum.
> 
> Like Bikerjulio said, it's really hard to troubleshoot your problem over the internet. We can help eliminate possibilities, but at some point you'll either have to do the fixing yourself or go to a competent shop.
> 
> Derailleur hanger / frame alignment issues aren't that uncommon unfortunately:
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/co...-11-multiple-issues-help-please-288165-3.html



Thank you so much I will try to look at the campy website, I know it has to be a problem with alignment like all of you say ......


----------



## solera18

Ok finally I when to a diferent LBS where they dedicated more time on my bike and ;

The RD was just a bit off BUT the guys said that space is normally used for 10 speed and the 11 speed have to be perfectly aligned or simply it will make you life crazy, also cause it's a new cassette was RECORD NOT A SUPER RECORD it will make noise for the amount of Ti gears used and untill the new cassette (record) have to be brake in eventually the noise will come down,Thankfully I kept the old parts and he reinstalled the super record cassette spend about an hour dialing in playing back and forth the noise was gone why? I ask he said cause the old cassette was already used. Something really important he said is that the people dont pay attention to the bolt mark as "H" in the camanoglo website and the RD was to low compared with the messurement on the site....sorry for my type........I only hope this will help someone else with the same problem

Pete


----------



## bikerjulio

I'm glad you got the problem fixed, though don't totally understand the explanation.

Also glad you still had the old parts.

You do need to understand that there should be no difference in noise/quality etc between a SR cassette and another campy cassette. SR just uses more Ti cogs for weight saving, but they won't last as long as the cogs used in a Chorus cassette.


----------



## Nielly

Well for what it's worth on my Record cassette, at least initially, the Ti cogs were noticably noisier than the steel cogs. It wasn't crazy noisy thiugh. The noise has subsided now with some miles on it and I would say it runs as quietly as my 10 speed setup does. I was just thinking this past weekend how nice and quiet the whole drivetrain is now.


----------



## bikerjulio

Nielly said:


> Well for what it's worth on my Record cassette, at least initially, the Ti cogs were noticably noisier than the steel cogs. It wasn't crazy noisy thiugh. The noise has subsided now with some miles on it and I would say it runs as quietly as my 10 speed setup does. I was just thinking this past weekend how nice and quiet the whole drivetrain is now.


Could that be because the Ti cogs are further away from the center of the cassette where the chainline is straightest?


----------



## solera18

bikerjulio said:


> Could that be because the Ti cogs are further away from the center of the cassette where the chainline is straightest?



Julio: the guy said steal cogs are louder than Ti and the super record cassette has more Ti than the record cassette....cogs 14-15 are where the chain is a straigh as it can be those 14-15 on a super record are Ti and on the Record are steal..........Like I said sorry for my type I still learning......thanks for understanding


----------



## bikerjulio

No problem. Glad you got it fixed.


----------



## natedg200202

The ti/steel explanation offered by said shop makes no sense to me, but glad it works!


----------



## Aikea Guinea

orange_julius said:


> Did they sell you the bike and groupset? You should ask for a refund. Very unprofessional for them to not use an accurate measuring device for such an expensive build with this problem.
> 
> Campagnolo keeps a list of "Pro Shops":
> The official Campagnolo web site - Bicycle Parts and Components Cycling - Corporate / PROFILE
> 
> Or, try asking in the Southeast forum.
> 
> Like Bikerjulio said, it's really hard to troubleshoot your problem over the internet. We can help eliminate possibilities, but at some point you'll either have to do the fixing yourself or go to a competent shop.
> 
> Derailleur hanger / frame alignment issues aren't that uncommon unfortunately:
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/co...-11-multiple-issues-help-please-288165-3.html


Great point. The above referenced thread was mine and it turned out to be a horizontally bent derailleur hanger and also a misadjusted limit screw for the 11t cog. I went through 3 shops to get it right and then in frustration I ended up buying the tools and doing it myself, the right way.


----------



## Aikea Guinea

bikerjulio said:


> I'm glad you got the problem fixed, though don't totally understand the explanation.
> 
> Also glad you still had the old parts.
> 
> You do need to understand that there should be no difference in noise/quality etc between a SR cassette and another campy cassette. SR just uses more Ti cogs for weight saving, but they won't last as long as the cogs used in a Chorus cassette.






solera18 said:


> Ok finally I when to a diferent LBS where they dedicated more time on my bike and ;
> 
> The RD was just a bit off BUT the guys said that space is normally used for 10 speed and the 11 speed have to be perfectly aligned or simply it will make you life crazy, also cause it's a new cassette was RECORD NOT A SUPER RECORD it will make noise for the amount of Ti gears used and untill the new cassette (record) have to be brake in eventually the noise will come down,Thankfully I kept the old parts and he reinstalled the super record cassette spend about an hour dialing in playing back and forth the noise was gone why? I ask he said cause the old cassette was already used. Something really important he said is that the people dont pay attention to the bolt mark as "H" in the camanoglo website and the RD was to low compared with the messurement on the site....sorry for my type........I only hope this will help someone else with the same problem
> 
> Pete


He's referring to what is called the b-screw on other brands. Campy calls it the "H" screw which normally means high gear limit on other systems, but on Campy it means the adjustment for the spacing between the upper jockey wheel and the cogs. Spec is 7mm. If the chain is getting pinched due to reduced clearance, you will absolutely get noise and often a grinding sound, though this would be expectedly worse the lower the gear.


----------



## solera18

Aikea Guinea said:


> Great point. The above referenced thread was mine and it turned out to be a horizontally bent derailleur hanger and also a misadjusted limit screw for the 11t cog. I went through 3 shops to get it right and then in frustration I ended up buying the tools and doing it myself, the right way.


Samething happens to me Aikea.....gald we solved it I was so close to sell the group and buy s-ram or shimano Good luck


----------



## solera18

Aikea Guinea said:


> Great point. The above referenced thread was mine and it turned out to be a horizontally bent derailleur hanger and also a misadjusted limit screw for the 11t cog. I went through 3 shops to get it right and then in frustration I ended up buying the tools and doing it myself, the right way.


Glad we solved it.....I was so close to removed and sell the group.........thanksfully not


----------



## joeyb1000

I wanted to resurface this thread. I have this issue on three bikes. I've tried moving the wheels around, and the amount of the noise seems to depend on the wheel, not the bike. I get this noise from the five loose cogs with the 14 and 15 being the worst. 

(all bikes have Chorus cassettes and chains. All dropouts are aligned. All campy hubs)


----------



## ejprez

having the same issue too, with mine it's not the cassette, instead the noise is coming from the big ring while the chain is on the upper half of the cogs. if I put it in the 39 and use the upper half it's suddenly silent. In the big ring and lower cogs, like 11-15 it's quiet. The chain is due for replacement but the noise thing has been happening for the last 1000 miles.


----------

